# Axiom QS8s in a column?



## Upstairs Cinema (May 18, 2010)

Has anyone tried to build a column to hide Axiom QS8s? With the up/down firing woofers, there would have to be some creative way to reflect that sound out through the cloth of the column. In the area of the column where the speaker would sit, you'd brace the column in the center of the face, to avoid blocking the 45 degree tweeter angles. Could something like this work? I'd like to get QS8s in a 7.1 but would also like a phantom sound system. 

Thoughts?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

QS8's are problematic in columns for exactly that reason - the top and bottom firing woofer. They're also problematic in lower ceiling rooms as the top woofer is very close to the ceiling. The only way I've seen it done successfully is to build an angled panel above and below the speaker, spaced pretty far away from it if possible to help minimize comb filtering.

Bryan


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

One idea would be to use a the angled panels like bryan suggested and hang the speaker in between the angled panels with a LCD TV Mount. The speakers would be suspended in the air. 

Matt


----------

